# Enregistrer le flux de Neuf TV sur mon Mac



## netgui (7 Octobre 2007)

J'arrive &#224; visionner les flux TV de Neuf sur mon mac gr&#226;ce &#224; VLC sans soucis. Mais comment faire pour les enregistrer ?

En fait je n'ai pas trop envie de le faire avec VLC qui ne doit (a priori) pas proposer les options int&#233;ressantes que sont la programmation de l'enregistrement &#224; l'avance de fa&#231;on simple.

Existe t'il d'autres logiciels capable de faire office de magn&#233;toscope num&#233;rique pour les flux TV de Neuf ?



Dans le forum "Applications", nan, dans "Internet", pit&#234;t ?


----------



## netgui (14 Octobre 2007)

Ok, r&#233;ponse trouv&#233;e par moi-m&#234;me. 

je vous conseille le tr&#232;s bon MacfreeTV, qui fonctionne bien.
http://dibathil.free.fr/

Il prend d&#233;sormais en compte les flux de neuf aussi bien que ceux de Free. Il permet aussi de programmer un enregistrement &#224; l'avance. C'est donc le compagnon id&#233;al.


----------



## Chrispapmam2 (30 Décembre 2007)

netgui a dit:


> Ok, réponse trouvée par moi-même.
> 
> je vous conseille le très bon MacfreeTV, qui fonctionne bien.
> http://dibathil.free.fr/
> ...




Ca ne fonctionne pas avec Leopard et Neuf...:rose:


----------



## Larme (30 Décembre 2007)

Je passe par là, et je voulais vous demander comment vous faites pour avoir la TV sur votre Mac, via VLC

(Je suis chez Neuf)


----------

